
List of companies with acquisitions worth over $480BN - naeemnur
https://acquiredby.co/companies-acquisitions/
======
sophiaraphael
Very good list. Would love to be able to visit the sites being acquired I
think.

~~~
naeemnur
Good idea, i'll look into it.

